# Domperidone - how long to see results?



## mishelly (Dec 2, 2005)

I just started on Domperidone and was wondering how long it took anyone to see results?

I took Reglan with no success, and have been on Domperidone for 1.5 weeks. I see a tiny difference when I pump - TINY.

My son is 8 weeks old.

I just started exclusively pumping because I've had some nipple trauma that I am trying to heal - working with a IBCLC also. I have been pumping about 8-9 times per day (no nursing right now) for 20 minutes at a time. I just started increasing it to every 2 hours today.

Any input would be much appreciated.


----------



## turtlewomyn (Jun 5, 2005)

Lets see, I started taking Domperidone when DD was 5 or 6 weeks old. Her weight gain finally was satisfactory at 7 or 8 weeks, so I would say 2-3 weeks. She will be ten weeks old tomorrow and all of a sudden I am leaking all over the place and now I am engorged. I have been taking three pills a day - I am checking with my doctor to see if it is ok to start backing off slowly on them.


----------



## mysticmomma (Feb 8, 2005)

Have you tried herbs. DPD can take up to 6 weeks for a full effect. I had terrible headaches with the amount you hvae to take to get a boost. How many mg are you taking? I took More Milk Special Blend, and had a boost in less than a day. Now I take fenugreek by itself and if I stop for a day, my supply goes down, but when I take it, it is back up within a few hours.
Trisha


----------



## mishelly (Dec 2, 2005)

I have been on Domperidone 30 mg -3 times/day (Dr. Jack Newman web site recommendation) for 1.5 weeks.

I did try the More Milk Special bend and also the More Milk Plus- minimal effect. I do take Fenugreek and Blessed Thistle daily - 3 capsules 3 times a day of each.

I have tried every herb possible, and I eat oatmeal CONSTANTLY and drink TONS of water.

I'm just wondering if I am destined to have a low supply, or if I just have a small storage capacity and DS will just need to eat frequently to get his necessary nourishment.

We had a pre- and post-feed weigh a couple of times and he takes in about 1.8 ounces per 40 minute feed. That was before I started on the domperidone. We haven't had it checked since then since I am now exclusively pumping to heal sore/cracked nipples - his latch/suck had been bad due to tongue-tied but we got that corrected. We did the weights after the correction.

I think that my supply just really never got off to a good start because I was unaware that he wasn't able to move milk effectively for the first 6 weeks due to the tongue-tie issue.


----------



## turtlewomyn (Jun 5, 2005)

Me again - I was also taking domperidone because dd was tongue tied. We got the frenulum clipped when she was a month old (I had a heck of a time finding a doctor who would clip it without putting her under GA, and most docs told me it didn't affect breastfeeding). Like I said in my previous post, it took at least two weeks for her weight gain to be normal after starting the domperidone, and now at about 5 week after starting the dom it is like my milk has come in all over again, engorgement and leakage everywhere (the doctor has now told me to stop taking the domperidone until this gets straightened out). At the LLL meeting they said that it would take my daughter a while to get used to not being tongue tied anymore and to learn to properly suckle, if your son was tongue tied until 6 weeks, it may take him a while to learn to properly suckle and that should help your milk supply as well.

ETA - my nipples were also cracked, and still are actually. I pumped for two weeks and it didn't help. I got an Rx for newman's APNO (all purpose nipple ointment) which has helped. They also have info on www.kellymom.com about sore, cracked nipples - saltwater dip after a feeding helps too.


----------



## ShadowMom (Jun 25, 2004)

Hi there. I hope my experience will help you. I've been taking domperidone for almost 2 years (my DS turned 2 on 12/3).

If that dose isn't working for you, take more. You should consult with a LC first and get their advice, but I took 120 mg per day for almost 2 years. I was worried about that, but during a chat with Dr. Newman, he stated that many patients who take domperidone for its gastrointestinal aid (like diabetics) take around that dose for years and years and it's considered very safe.

You should probably talk with a LC first and see what they say (I wouldn't even call a doc personally, unless they were a bf'ing expert... most docs, even ones that know about bf'ing, haven't a clue about domperidone), but here's some info on domperidone you can read regarding recommended dosage (for women who have had breast reduction surgery) and such.

http://www.bfar.org/domperidone.shtml

If you increase the dosage it will probably take around 24 hours for you to see most of the effect.

I would also recommend that you contact Dr. Jack Newman via his web site if you can't find good professional advice. He responded VERY quickly when I e-mailed him for help a few months ago (within 24 hours).

Do you have a really good pump? If you have the funds, renting a hospital pump might not be a bad idea, if you don't already have one.

Also, try breast compressions :

http://www.bfar.org/compression.shtml

Hope this helps. I wish I was there in person to give you a hug and help you out. I know what you're going through. I'll be thinking of you.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mishelly*
I have been on Domperidone 30 mg -3 times/day (Dr. Jack Newman web site recommendation) for 1.5 weeks.

I did try the More Milk Special bend and also the More Milk Plus- minimal effect. I do take Fenugreek and Blessed Thistle daily - 3 capsules 3 times a day of each.

I have tried every herb possible, and I eat oatmeal CONSTANTLY and drink TONS of water.

I'm just wondering if I am destined to have a low supply, or if I just have a small storage capacity and DS will just need to eat frequently to get his necessary nourishment.

We had a pre- and post-feed weigh a couple of times and he takes in about 1.8 ounces per 40 minute feed. That was before I started on the domperidone. We haven't had it checked since then since I am now exclusively pumping to heal sore/cracked nipples - his latch/suck had been bad due to tongue-tied but we got that corrected. We did the weights after the correction.

I think that my supply just really never got off to a good start because I was unaware that he wasn't able to move milk effectively for the first 6 weeks due to the tongue-tie issue.


----------



## ShadowMom (Jun 25, 2004)

Oh, something I forgot to mention - WHEN you take the domperidone makes a difference. It can have a pretty big effect on how effective it is. The ideal is to take it around 90 minutes after mealtime. There is further info on this at the BFAR page on domperidone that I linked you to in the previous post.

HTH


----------



## mishelly (Dec 2, 2005)

I just wanted to thank everyone who responded with helpful comments - it is so wonderful to know that there are women who I don't even know who are so willing to help me - it's an awesome thing and I feel so lucky.

I wish I would have had the education that I am now getting - I may have started out on better footing, but I can't change the past, I can only be grateful for the help I am receiving in the present.

Thank you!!

Michelle


----------



## mysticmomma (Feb 8, 2005)

You can take the herbs and the dpd at the same time. You know you are taking enough fenugreek when you smell like a maple syrup factory. Also, a baby can get at least 2x what a pump can. Pumps SUCK... no pun intended. Maybe try both the herbs and the rx? Many women need to take 150mg per day to see results. Do you know why you have a low supply?


----------

